# Mark Duginske bandsaw video, turners watch this.



## Ttrees (29 Dec 2021)

Hello folks
Seen this a few years ago, and watched it again the other night.
Many things I had forgotten and will need to watch again.
What a great show, just skip if you like past the regular setup and just watch the man work on the bandsaw, this is probably not news to many turners, but I'll bet is for some.

Great show altogether


----------



## Inspector (29 Dec 2021)

He has a couple well written books that are worth having. 

Pete


----------



## Robbo3 (3 Jan 2022)

Not sure why you singled out turners. 
Bought the book & read it over 30 years ago. It's been loaned out to a number of turners (yeah, I know - the irony) when they acquired bandsaws.
Thanks. First time I've seen the video.


----------



## Adam W. (3 Jan 2022)

Very interesting. Band saws scare the bejesus out of me, but it's nice to see a video by someone who takes safety seriously.

I also like the curved rule thingy at 11:11, very clever.


----------



## Ttrees (3 Jan 2022)

Robbo3 said:


> Not sure why you singled out turners.
> Bought the book & read it over 30 years ago. It's been loaned out to a number of turners (yeah, I know - the irony) when they acquired bandsaws.
> Thanks. First time I've seen the video.


I suppose I should have titled my post a bit better, as there is excellent jigs for dovetails too.
I just thought the turners might like to see techniques used @ 27mins and 38mins into the video.


----------

